# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Problemy gastrologiczne i skórne POMOCY!

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Od jakiegoś czasu męczą mnie przewlekłe biegunki. Najczęściej zaraz po spożyciu posiłku muszę iść do toalety. Oprócz tego uporczywie swędzi mnie skóra, szczególnie wieczorem, czasami drapię się aż do krwi. W morfologii wyszła anemia. Z problemem skóry zgłosiłam się do dermatologa. Zrobiono badania na pasożyty (ujemne) cukrzyce (glukoza w normie) i enzymy wątrobowe - okazało się że są podwyższone. Lekarz od schorzeń wątroby zlecił USG na którym widać lekko powiększoną śledzionę, lekko powiększoną wątrobę i węzeł chłonny. Zrobiono badania na żółtaczkę - wynik ujemny. Nie wiadomo co mi jest a ja już nie mogę wytrzymać tego swędzenia skóry i tych biegunek. Jestem przemęczona wypadają mi włosy i łamią się paznokcie ciągle chce mi się spać. Skóra nie jest żółta, bilirubina tylko trochę podwyższona więc lekarz twierdzi, że to raczej nie z jej powodu swędzi mnie skóra. Może to jakieś problem gastrologiczny? Dwa i pół roku temu miałam robioną gastroskopię, która nic nie wykazała. Błagam o pomoc do jakiego lekarza mam się udać albo może ktoś wie co mi dolega. Julka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dobrze by było zrobić jeszcze badania na grzyby i pasożyty.

----------


## TomaszK

a jeśli podłoże jest  alergolog iczne? czy używasz może innych posiłków? może jakieś inne leki zażywasz, skoro bilirubiny wątrobowe, to myślę że przydało by się powtórzyć badania. potwierdzam mojego przedmówcę, zrób test na grzyby oraz pasożyty.  jeśli problem się wyjaśni, to powiedz przyczynę.
pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi się tak wydaje że to jelitowe sprawy , jeśli tam jest jakieś zapalenie to złe bakterie się mnożą i właśnie tak się dzieję biegunka, skóra, włosy itd. Może to zapalenie lekkie jelita?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Badania w kierunku pasożytów i grzybów dały wynik ujemny.

----------

